# Problems in Spain?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I came across the following on one of the Euro forums, it could just be rumour and speculation. 

"There are certainly rumblings about a general strike here in Spain - but one thing is for certain the transport strike will start at midnight Sunday 8th June unless the government act on our demands to reduce or even abolish IVA (VAT) on diesel for Spanish hauliers. We also require other measures to reduce the amount of taxes paid to compensate for the massive oil price increases. 

At present all the planners are looking to get every driver home by Saturday next week. One thing is for sure NOTHING will be moving on our roads until we get what we want, the strike is indefinite. It is being supported by everyone small and large hauliers alike."

I've one observation on the statement. I thought IVA (VAT) was reclaimable as in the UK.

Anybody in Spain care to comment on the threat of strike action?

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don.......from a hot, sunny and cheap Spain :lol:

The effect for the Motorhome owners and holiday makers will be mostly around docks/ports where a blockade by fishermen that will have a real effect…….no way around that really.

In Spain, the ongoing industrial action by the fishermen is expected to bring the fishing industry to a halt. "Compliance is total. The entire Spanish coast is at a halt," Jose Caparros told AFP news agency". On Friday 7000 fishermen marched on the agriculture ministry in Madrid. During the protest they handed out 20 tones of fresh fish to members of the public to highlight their situation.

Fishermen will not sail for 10 days and have threatened to block harbours, unless the government cracked down on foreign imports and subsidised marine fuel. After 10 days the strike action will be random'ish…..

I think the Truck drivers threatened a strike from June 8, with taxi drivers also planning protests, will have min effect on holiday makers in general. If the truck strike threatens major routes then just work around them. But a lot depends on the "authorities" attitude i.e. Guardia etc. more than likely they will as always "support" the strikers…….Vehicle based holiday makers are in fact very small in the "bigger picture", most fly into the resorts…..and you can still get flights Gat-Malaga for around 100e return…..In August!!

The public feeling is one of 100% support. Minor inconvenience leading to a possible drop in costs!

Diesel fuel in my area [Malaga] is around 1.19 euro…….and yes, being in business…..the IVA [Vat] is refundable.

.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Thanks for the update.

Don in sunny East Yorkshire.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spain*

Yes the weather is good , take it with a pinch of salt that Spanish hauliers will strike .most of them are owner drivers and as for the fishermen they have fished the med dry of anything that moves, hence seafood from uk/scotland and north atlantic . and its not cheap here diesel is up to €1.31ltr . lower in some eroski's (supermercado's) cooking oil has doubled in price along with lots of foods, electric up 6% in june,bott gas up 40%
combined with the lower pound it makes it hard for lots of older brits.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good for the Spanish Hauliers- I don't blame them. 

Now if the British hauliers did similar. I wonder what freebies they'd hand out? :lol:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

There are reports of problems in Spain with trucks blocking roads.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2008060...o-ante-falta-acuerdo-con-gobierno/78950.shtml

I put it through Alta Vista but it does not make much sense.

Any of our Spanish residents care to update us please.

Don


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Problems in Spain*



Don Madge said:


> There are reports of problems in Spain with trucks blocking roads.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2008060...o-ante-falta-acuerdo-con-gobierno/78950.shtml
> 
> ...


Hi Don,

The picture on the web page is of hauliers blocking the main AP7 motorway near Barcelona.

Gist of what is said is that the transport organisations have had a meeting with the government to try and get some relief from the high diesel prices, government have said they cannot help (where have we heard this before!) and so the hauliers have said that they will start an indefinite strike from Midnight on the 8th. They say the situation they are in is unsustainable and they they anticipate a process which will be "long and hard"

If others in Europe follow their example perhaps we might all get some relief from VAT as suggested by President Sarkosy who seems to be coming up with some sensible ideas about this matter and also taxation reliefs on people who voluntarily work in excess of 35 hours.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Problems in Spain*



javea03730 said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > There are reports of problems in Spain with trucks blocking roads.
> ...


Sarkozy? isn't he the guy who also wants an EU army (source Daily Mail so it may not be right). All governments want you to work harder and longer, that keeps you stoking the economy and enriching the multinationals.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*My experience*

For what it is worth from my experience as an ex International Driver running mainly to Spain & Portugal, I found that most activity would be on the border crossings.
Irun and LaJonquera.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The papers here are saying that fuel / food etc will be running out within 1 to 2 weeks of a continued lorry strike.
The locals are saying that as most lorry drivers are driver/owners the strike will not last more than a few days.
Watch this space!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

An update http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7443257.stm

From a warm and sunny East Yorks.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don....from a hot and sunny Southern Spain.......

As I write Debbie [the wife] is sitting in a long queue at a fuel station...... :evil: She always drives on "fumes".......Her fault, she thinks its cheaper that way. But in the morning she needs to get me to the Airport.

Well, the effects of the strike, that was never going to happen and has only now been on for about 18 hours, has been rapid and at some places dramatic………….. :?

Inland, in a number of small towns and villages I passed today queues were forming at fuel stations. By lunchtime word was that a number of gasolineras [fuel stations] around Sevilla had already run dry of fuel as a consequence of the strike. I was one of the last to be served as diesel ran out in the biggest petrol station in Fuengarola.

I saw on Spanish TV that in Madrid "they" are hanging bricks on ropes from the over-bridges on the motorway at lorry windscreen height…………………….you can read Motorhome height there !!! 8O

Ah well…………..never thought I would be pleased to return to the UK tomorrow…………but only for a few days thanks……………….. :lol:

..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Valencia area is starting to suffer panic buying etc.Just saw on local tv that 
LaJonquera. is at a grid lock with the police taking no action.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Another update, In the Valencian region most major roads and Motorways are blocked.80% of fuel stations have no fuel the supermarkets are running out of food most shelves are empty.
Those trucks refusing to stop are having their loads taken off and thrown over the motorway.A few reports are coming through of trucks being set on fire.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*La huelga*

There are now 2 people (picket men ) dead, the situation is becoming serious, travel around any major city is slow and a lot of shops do not have any fresh produce or water etc, the petrol stations are closing and the strike is starting to give the effects that the transportistas were looking for. The goverment are telling people not to panic, a little late i think for that.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The protest is now over,no problems with petrol and the supermarkets are slowly getting re stocked again.


----------

